# My new toy - Trek 8500



## Gixxerman (15 Feb 2013)

I few years ago I dipped my toe in the off-road scene and liked it. So I bought a reasonable used Trek 4700. After a handful of rides I loved it so I decided to buy something a bit better. I set my heart on a Trek 8500. After many months of trawling ebay and gumtree, and missing a few. I fell on one, but lost it by £4.40 with 4 seconds left. But luckily, the winner failed to pay up and I got it for £700 on a second chance offer. It is just fantastic. So light and the brakes are amazing. It has a carbon seatpost, steerer and bars. It has a female saddle fitted, but they gave me a male saddle too, so I just need to do the swap. I also came with 2 spare pairs of tyres and 6 spare tubes, lizzard skin, headstock cover, front and rear guards, and all the original documents. I just need to shift the horrible cold that I currently have and get out on it.


----------



## Cubist (15 Feb 2013)

That's nice, and at a pretty nice price too.


----------



## Gixxerman (15 Feb 2013)

It's a 2009 and cost £1500 new. It is in quite good condition. It has a few scratches and chips here and there, but that is to be expected. I was quite pleased with the price. It did cost me an additional £50 in train fares to fetch it from Cheltenham. But on the whole quite happy. Just wish this cold would do one. I want to get out on it!


----------



## Cubist (15 Feb 2013)

Just ride. If nothing else you can perfect your snotrockets.


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Feb 2013)

good spec. on that bike - XT copmponments; 1/2 price too so can;t complain there.
the cold is going away and so is the rain so you may be ableto get out this weekened,


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2013)

Great bike.

I have the 6500 and that rides well, so the 8500 must be stunning.


----------



## Motozulu (16 Feb 2013)

Ha Ha snot rockets - I like that 

What a great bike at a great price - enjoy it you lucky sod!


----------



## Gixxerman (3 Mar 2013)

Well had my first long serious ride on it. 30 mile off-road with lots of hills. Really struggled due to lower than normal fitness caused by several months off due to bad weather, hip injury and man flu. The bike is superb though. It was a lot better than I was. I am sure when my fitness returns, I will be able to do the bike justice. It is a fabulous bit of machinery though. So light and agile. The brakes are so powerful too. Really very pleased with it.


----------

